# N scale Figure 8



## Jus (Dec 26, 2013)

My wife wants to build a figure 8. I'm trying to do it with Bachmann ez track. It's what we have on hand from our initial kit and we bought a few more packages so I'm trying to make use of it now. One of the middle sections she wants raised up and over instead of a simple X joint. I was going to use this 
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-N-44871-E-Z-Track-Graduated-Pier-Set-16-p-p/bac-44871.htm

All of our curved track is 11.25" radius and 5" straight. I've been using "AnyRail" and cannot for the life of me make it work without fiddling with a bunch of sub sections of odd track like the short fittings and several different angles to make it come out.. 

The area I've got to work with is about 60"x38". 

Our main interest right now is continuous running so we just really want something more interesting than an oval to run our new train on. 

Any suggestions or tips to help me figure this out?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

this is the best I could do with EZ Track

Track
44801, N Bachmann E-Z Track 44801. Curve radius 11.25", angle 30º	18
44811, N Bachmann E-Z Track 44811. Straight 4.94".	8
44899-3, N Bachmann E-Z Track 44899-3. Straight 1.25".	2
44899-4, N Bachmann E-Z Track 44899-4. Straight 1.5".	2


----------



## Jus (Dec 26, 2013)

I appreciate the help. I have also finally made a decent layout but its with 12.50" curve radius. It worked out much better, only needing two 4.5" straight sections in the middle for odd ball sizes. Other than having to buy all new curved track.. It'll be better though since the elevation change will start in the middle of the curve, the train will run smoother and with less resistance with the softer curve I've decided to go with. 

I'd post a picture but I don't know how to get the saved anyrail file into a picture to post.


----------

